# AMP power Question PLEASE HELP



## bug2110 (Jun 17, 2010)

i have the stock 8" box and i wired it up to a 760 watt pioneer AMP bridged puts out 760 watts max and about 380 watts RMS give or take. the sub ive got my eyes on is the KICKER SOLO CLASSIC 8" DVC, RMS 50 - 300 watts and 600 watts MAX. do you think my amp will blow it i know that the sub is 4 ohms so i believe ide have to wire it to 8 omhs. i think being wired 8 omhs load that ide loose a few watts also. thanks all


----------



## yegs (Aug 6, 2009)

if that amp is putting out 380 watts rms at 2 ohms, and you're positive that the sub is a 4ohm dvc, wire the sub down to two ohms, hook it up to the sub and turn the gain on the amp down. I work in car audio at future shop, we do it al the time. Also , realistically, you can get away with an extra 10% power to the sub so about 330, so turning down the amp gain should help out.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

i used to work at future shop years ago...

you will not blow your sub simple as that... 

90% of the time the reason your subs/amp die is because of not enough power... the sound wave gets clipped and bad things can happen


----------



## bug2110 (Jun 17, 2010)

yegs said:


> if that amp is putting out 380 watts rms at 2 ohms, and you're positive that the sub is a 4ohm dvc, wire the sub down to two ohms, hook it up to the sub and turn the gain on the amp down. I work in car audio at future shop, we do it al the time. Also , realistically, you can get away with an extra 10% power to the sub so about 330, so turning down the amp gain should help out.


no the amp puts out 380 rms at 4ohms bridged cant do 2ohms bridged and yes the sub is 4ohm DVC.... thanks for the help. any other good 8" subs i should look at that can handle my power? that wont make me broke!!


----------

